# Conflicting configuration instruction



## Deleted member 67029 (Jul 5, 2021)

Step 2 of section 5.4.1. 'Quick Start' of the handbook states to add a user who will run Xorg to the 'video' or 'wheel' group to enable 3D acceleration when available. The command given looks like it adds the user to both groups. Does it matter if a user is added to both groups?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jul 5, 2021)

When you are in wheel you can do su which can be a security issue.
I think normally it is enough to be in video to run xorg but i'm not certain.
You can try it out.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 5, 2021)

Kolusion said:


> The command given looks like it adds the user to both groups.


You mean this?
`# pw groupmod video -m jru || pw groupmod wheel -m jru`
Nope. That's a logical or. If the first command succeeds the second won't be executed. Only if the first one fails would the second command be executed.



Kolusion said:


> Does it matter if a user is added to both groups?


No, it's fine if you add your user to both groups. But you may not want to add just anyone to the `wheel` group.


----------



## Deleted member 67029 (Jul 5, 2021)

Interesting, thanks.

I added root as well. Probably a waste of time but the instruction did say to add everyone I want who can start GNOME so I did it.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jul 5, 2021)

I just performed a test on my PC.
A user not part of video  group, nor part of wheel group, can start X & the xfce4 window manager


----------



## SirDice (Jul 5, 2021)

Kolusion said:


> I added root as well.


`wheel` is root's primary group. There is no `root` group. Primary groups don't need to be added, you cannot create an account without a primary group, so a user (_any_ user) always has a primary group.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jul 5, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> I just performed a test on my PC.
> A user not part of video  group, nor part of wheel group can start the X & the xfce4 window manager



But you dont have any gpu acceleration then.

You should have llvmpipe with`glxinfo | grep OpenGL` which is software rendering.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jul 5, 2021)

It's a radeon card. Which device should be accesible for gpu acceleration? Then i check its rwx flags.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jul 5, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> It's a radeon card. Which device should be accesible for gpu acceleration? Then i check its rwx flags.



Users that are not in the video group will have normally  no access to the GPU.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jul 5, 2021)

For that user not in any group , glxgears show 1700 fps. I can live with that 
Mesa/X.org, llvmpipe like you said.
For the user in wheel & video group i have also, Mesa/X.org, llvmpipe.

No difference.


----------

